# Subsistute for cork roadbed?



## videobruce (Jun 15, 2011)

I read elsewhere that "roll cork" could be used as a substitute for precut cork roadbed. Examples;
http://www.bangorcork.com/Natural-Tan-Composition-Cork-cut-to-length-p/bc_ncc-178-36-c.htm
http://www.widgetco.com/cork-rolls-3mm-18inch

Has anyone here had any experience with this? I did read of problems getting the 'curl' out of the roll, to an extent that the product wasn't usable even after using a hair dryer to flatten it out and placing it under weights. 
I beleive 1/8" is the correct thickness. Any other suggestions?


----------



## videobruce (Jun 15, 2011)

How about underlayment? Would that be too stiff?;
http://store.eco-merica.com/flooring/flooring-accessories/cork-underlayment-roll-1-8-x-4-x-50/


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

You might consider the foam roadbed made by Woodland Scenics. It can be found on their web site and is normally available via on-line dealers, such as Fifer Hobby, or from a local hobby shop that caries model train items.

Both cork and the WS roadbed have been found to be good (can be applied with little effort using water based caulk). It seems to me, without any test data, that both perform equally.


----------



## videobruce (Jun 15, 2011)

WS is more expensive that Midwest I beleive. 
I have alot of track that needs roadbed and I'm looking at expense on something I won't see. 
Attached id my proposed 9' x 19' around the wall layout. There are two areas that aren't finalized yet. The diagonal three track portion is elevated.;


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Completely understand your desire to save money on those items that will not be seen when all is done. The MS stuff can get expensive. 

A thought for your consideration is to use non-petroleum based Liquid Nail for the adhesive in gluing down the cork to the base surface. I have seen the used when the cork sheets had been rolled up at the time of purchase.

Some of the big-box office supply guys sell flat sheets of cork, that might be a thought for you.


----------



## videobruce (Jun 15, 2011)

Something that was brought up is the additional time and hassle of cutting all of this vs paying more for the convenience of it being precut in half width strips.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I tried using the roll cork available at Lowe's and didn't get very good results. The edges really want to curl up over time (doesn't accept glue as well as the Midwest cork) It also doesn't curve left/right and stay flat like the Midwest cork does.

It works OK for a large yard area, but you'll need to really spread the glue well and weight the whole thing down with heavy/flat books. I didn't like it at all trying to use it as sub-roadbed - I tore up the section I had done and re-did it with the Midwest cork.

In addition - the roll cork isn't as pliable and likes to split.


----------



## videobruce (Jun 15, 2011)

I have seen that complaint before regarding the rolled curling up. Someone else suggested cutting it *across* the roll, not length wise.


----------

